# Uwell Caliburn Pod System



## Timwis (5/6/19)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Caliburn Pod System from Uwell. The Uwell Caliburn Pod System was sent for the purpose of this review by Pearl from Cigabuy.

https://www.cigabuy.com/authentic-uwell-...14247.html





Introduction

To me when i hear the name Uwell the Crown or the Nunchaku enters my head which must mean both are popular as i haven't used either but very aware of both the series of Crown tanks and the Nunchaku. Here we have what i believe was their first pod system and one that i'm a bit late to the party with the Caliburn. The Caliburn has had some hype created around it so i was interested to find out what the fuss is about because whether it's the being able to pull the mouthpiece off the pod to fill it from the top or having both a physical fire button while also being draw activated the Uwell doesn't from what i could tell offer anything we haven't seen before, so i gave it a go to see if i was missing something!

___________________________________________________________________



In The Box





Contents:

1 x Uwell Caliburn Kit 
1 x Replacement Caliburn Pod Cartridge
1 x Micro USB Cable
1 x User Manual

___________________________________________________________________



Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The Caliburn came in sturdy cardboard box with outer sleeve packaging and i received the Red colour. The Colour options are Grey, Iris Purple, Red, Black, Pink and Blue, so a colour to suit everyone. The device is a metal construction (Aluminium Alloy) and has a high standard build quality but is light enough to make it a nice portable device. It's form is Juul like in nature but with a bit more depth and actually can be stood up on it's base and is surprisingly stable. The edges are bevelled with groove design and despite the device being quite plain looking i find it aesthetically pleasing. 
The Black mouthpiece (or drip tip) of the pod protrudes out the battery section and slants inwards evenly both front and back, at the top both sides of the battery section we have elongated viewing slots which are quite narrow but still fit for purpose. On the front of the device about a third of the way down we have a Black, round slightly protruding fire button, underneath is the LED indication light. Also on the front we have "CALIBURN" printed on the vertical, on the rear of the device "UWELL" is printed at the bottom. On both sides below the viewing slots we have a hole each side for airflow, finally moving to the base is the micro USB port. The device is a nice small pocket friendly size and feels comfortable both in the hand and between the lips. As mentioned the build quality is very good and from the time i have been using it the finish seems very durable as there is not a mark on it.












___________________________________________________________________



Caliburn Specs and Features:

Specs:

Size: 110mm x 21.2mm x 11.6mm
Weight: 30g
E-Liquid Capacity: 2ml
Battery Capacity: 520mAh
Pod Coil Resistance: 1.4ohm
Power Output: 11w





Features:

1. Powered by 520mAh Built-in Battery
2. LED Indicator to Show the Battery Levels
3. 5 Clicks to Lock/Unlock, Safe for Children
4. Direct Vape or Button Vape
5. Well-designed Airway for Excellent Vaping Experience
6. UWELL Exclusive Pro-FOCS Flavor Testing Technology
7. Multiple Protections: Draw-activated Mechanism Fault Diagnosis, Short-Circuit Protection, Low Power Indication, Over Vape Indication
8. 2ml Top-fill Cartridge, Easy to Use
9. Dual Coils Design, Perfect for Nicotine Salt Device
10. Pocket-sized for on the go, Slim and Lightweight
Colours: Grey, Iris Purple, Red, Black, Pink, Blue





___________________________________________________________________



The Pod

You get two pods included which is very good to see and both house a 1.4ohm parallel Kanthal coil and as far as i am aware this is the only available option. The pod is clear which is another pro and the mouthpiece get's pulled off to fill the pod as it's top-fill. When you pull the mouthpiece off you reveal 2 fill ports, looking inside the mouthpiece you can see the 2 protruding pieces that plug the ports when fitted. The ports are big enough for most nozzles and whichever one you use for filling air can escape from the other, filling is a stress free experience as you can clearly see the juice level with the pod being clear. If i have any issue with the pod it is the mouthpiece is quite difficult to pull off but i would rather this than it being loose and much prefer filling from the top than the side or bottom so a con worth living with. 
Looking at the base we can see the 2 contacts and outer magnets, we can also see the air opening which will lead to the membrane switch. Finally the pod holds 2ml of e-liquid which for a 1.4ohm coil is acceptable and also makes it TPD compliant.












___________________________________________________________________



Fitting The Pod

Looking into the bay for the pod to be inserted we can see it's very neat and tidy. Visible are the outer magnets and contacts. The opening to the membrane switch has a raised rim so if you do get any moisture or a leaky pod (mine were fine) liquid shouldn't get into the device. 
The pod fits very nicely, just slot it into place and you can feel the pull of the magnets, once sitting in place press down and it clicks securely locked, the pod has no play whatsoever. Despite fitting so securely the pod can be removed quick and easily and now we see the advantage of the mouthpiece being difficult to remove as it never even attempts to come off while removing the pod, an excellent job!





___________________________________________________________________



Operating The Caliburn

The Caliburn is both a draw activated device and has a physical fire button so the device can be used either way. If for some reason the draw activation on the device fails it gets overridden and becomes a physical fire operated device only. Their are other pod systems offering both draw activation and a physical fire button but as i have never had any draw activated device fail never mind one that also has a physical fire button i really don't know if overriding if it fails is unique to the Caliburn or would happen anyway. 
The Caliburn also can be turned on and off which is always a good feature to have on a pod system and to do so is the usual 5 clicks of the fire button. The device has no adjustable airflow (very few pod system do) and is a direct output device so simply decide if you want to use the device with draw activation or using the fire button and vape. 
The device does have battery status indication which although doesn't have 4 or 5 (my favourite) stages is perfectly satisfactory and is shown by what colour the LED lights while taking a vape. Over 60% and the LED lights Green, between 30% and 60% and the LED lights Blue and when the battery is below 30% it lights Red, you can also check the status at any time by just quickly pressing the fire button but do it quickly as the device fires instantly. The device also uses the LED with various flashes to indicate when a safety feature has kicked in.







___________________________________________________________________



Protections

Draw-activated Mechanism Fault Diagnosis Function
Short Circuit Protection
Low Power Indication
Over-vape Indication





___________________________________________________________________



My Experience Using The Caliburn

There are some pod devices that have more features and although very few some that even have adjustable airflow in fact the Caliburn is a very simple direct output device with only real feature being it is both draw activated and can be physically fired (and nothing innovative about that). What the Caliburn does have is the most responsive firing i have come across with a pod device and it makes no difference whether you use the fire button or just activate it with your draw the vape is instant with immediate ramp up. 
The draw is going to suit the majority, i prefer a loose MTL draw on pod devices and if i can get away with it DL using them but the Caliburn makes me want to do a MTL because it gives such a natural mid MTL vape, in my opinion the Caliburn gives the ultimate draw for a pod system and other manufacturers will not go far wrong trying to emulate it. 
Cons for the Caliburn are petty one being the specs are not detailed so although i know from a bit of research the coil is a 1.4ohm parallel Kanthal coil there is no mention of the material and it just says power output is 11W giving the impression it's constant output when it's direct output and in reality you only get about 11W with a fully charged battery. After saying that i only really noticed the drop off in power after fully charging as it's definitely giving more power than it was just before the battery died but during using the device the drop off is so gradual and it gives such a good vape throughout it's entire life i barely noticed.
I like the top-fill on the pods even if it is a bit of a struggle sometimes getting the mouthpiece off, i also like the viewing slots and clear pods although in some light with the viewing slots being so narrow i did find it quicker just to pull the pod out to check the level but in most lighting it is fine.
The flavour the pods give are just above average for the first 2 to 3ml then improve further giving very good flavour for pods (pods are getting much better in general) and i am even more impressed with the pods longevity. I have been trying both pods (both identical 1.4ohm pods) one with 50/50 nic salts the other with 80VG freebase (yes you heard right 80VG with a pod and it wicks absolutely no problem). I have been using the Caliburn for quite a long period of time when going shopping or generally when out and about and have lost count how many times i have refilled each pod but they have already got through more juice than i would consider acceptable and there is no sign of drop off in flavour, the pods are going to be good for a while yet.
With battery life it has to be compared to other devices of this type and i'm thinking Juul or Infinix and again 520mAh is comfortably acceptable and paired with the 1.4ohm coil lasted well. I found the device charged in about 45 minutes while supporting pass-through so nothing to complain about there either.







___________________________________________________________________



Conclusion

The best Direct output pod device i have used.
___________________________________________________________________


Likes

Well made device
Plenty of colour options
Pocket friendly
Metal construction
Physical Fire or Draw activated
Fires as quick as any pod device i have used with either ways of firing
Ramp up immediate
Best draw on a pod device (subjective)
Good flavour
No play with fitted pod
Top-fill (with 2 fair size fill ports)
2ml Capacity (fair for wattage output)
Viewing slots (could be bigger but fit for purpose in most lighting)
Clear Pods
2 Pods included (sad state of affairs that this is a pro, all should come with at least 2)
Battery status Indication
Can be turned off
Multiple protections
Good battery life (compared to similar devices)
Charges in about 45 mins while supporting pass-through

Cons

Viewing widows could be slightly bigger
Would be better if Constant output
Wish given specs were more in depth
Mouthpiece not easy to get off pod (still prefer the fact the pod is top-fill though)
Only one pod option (1.4ohm)





I would once again like to thank Pearl from Cigabuy for supplying the Uwell Caliburn Pod System for the purpose of this review.

https://www.cigabuy.com/authentic-uwell-...14247.html

___________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/19)

Great review @Timwis and spot on!


----------



## Silver (6/6/19)

Thanks for this @Timwis
Am keen to get one of these - sounds great


----------



## Hakhan (6/6/19)

Best flavour I got from a pod system and the pods last at least 2 weeks. 
only fault after about 3 months of use it that both internal magnets popped out with my pod.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/6/19)

The question that remains is - is this better than the Pal 2?


----------



## Hakhan (6/6/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> The question that remains is - is this better than the Pal 2?


in terms of flavour...100%

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## HiddenInTheClouds (12/4/20)

How does it compare to the twisp cue? Had my cue for about 2 years now and after the leakage issues were resolved I've loved it, but it's becoming annoying to find places that supply pods because I travel a lot for work, so using a refillable system makes more sense and I've been feeling a need for more power from my device. The cue helped a lot with reducing my cigarette consumption but with the lack of availability of pods and losing the satisfaction from the output on the cue I'm finally considering an upgrade. Is this a good alternative or are there any other suggestions?


----------



## Slick (12/4/20)

HiddenInTheClouds said:


> How does it compare to the twisp cue? Had my cue for about 2 years now and after the leakage issues were resolved I've loved it, but it's becoming annoying to find places that supply pods because I travel a lot for work, so using a refillable system makes more sense and I've been feeling a need for more power from my device. The cue helped a lot with reducing my cigarette consumption but with the lack of availability of pods and losing the satisfaction from the output on the cue I'm finally considering an upgrade. Is this a good alternative or are there any other suggestions?


I would def suggest the caliburn,or its smaller brother Koko,but make sure you use 35mg nic salts as the 12mg MTL feels like vaping air for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------

